# The Fury of Irene:)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Only two things needed to make this simple yet effective prop:

(1) A rocking chair

(2) A hurricane

Click on link.

DSCF4801 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Spooky1 noticed the chair moving earlier this afternoon, so we thought we'd share a short video


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Now that's going to be a hard one to replicate come Halloween.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think that was a REAL Ghost. Just off him/her some boo-berry wine to come back Oct 31st.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This storm is really packing a punch. I have been dealing with it since last night. 12 inches of rain, high winds that are gusting at 70 to 75 mph right now in Kitty Hawk NC. It is bringing a ton of water. Power out all day, now the flooding has started . Roads are going under every where. In Columbia NC folks are sitting on their roof. So if you don't want to be a real ghost. Please, prepare for the worst. The back side of this storm has higher winds then the front.I know lots of you have it heading your way. If this isn't a good spot for this please get in some where.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> This storm is really packing a punch. I have been dealing with it since last night. 12 inches of rain, high winds that are gusting at 70 to 75 mph right now in Kitty Hawk NC. It is bringing a ton of water. Power out all day, now the flooding has started . Roads are going under every where. In Columbia NC folks are sitting on their roof. So if you don't want to be a real ghost. Please, prepare for the worst. The back side of this storm has higher winds then the front.I know lots of you have it heading your way. If this isn't a good spot for this please get in some where.


Watcher, we're all hoping you and your family and neighbors fair well. We really enjoyed your Visit to our haunt group last year. Keep that Guitar dry and keep on strummin'.

PS: I still think Roxy's chair is being rocked by a REAL Ghost.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> PS: I still think Roxy's chair is being rocked by a REAL Ghost.


I think you may be right about that....

ghostchair by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Keeping all you east coaster in our thoughts. Would I be greedy if I asked you to send just a little rain our way?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not enough light to get a good video of the trees, but the sound you hear in the background of this short video is the wind. The flash of brown is Willow wasting no time coming back into the house Click on link.

willowwind by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

OMG the chair is ROCKING BY ITSELF


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder if that ghost is still there or if his "Sheet" blew off in the wind...

I hope everyone closer to the shore did OK in the storm. For us in NW NJ, it was almost a non-event. There is a LOT of flooding around but we didn't get the severe winds. There are a lot of small branches down, but that's about it. Lost Cable TV for 3 hours but didn't loose Electricity.

Key note: If you want to keep your Electricity on.... Get the Generator prepared. It wards off the power grid polterghiests which are in Cahoots with Roxy's rockin boo boo.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL love the vids roxy!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

*Irene Pictures*

Here's some pics I took during the eye of the hurricane. Some ocean churning, sand and foam into the street but all in all it could have been much worse.

http://pbckt.com/aN.ip2lN


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice shots, trish!

We're far enough west that we missed a lot of the problems like power outages and flooding. I did keep waking up last night whenever the wind picked up because you can't help but think under the circumstances "Is the roof going to hold?":jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

or, was that sound the siding peeling off? Lucky for us, roof and siding is intact.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

lol Only a haunter would get stoked about a chair rocking in the wind! Classic!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

No Irene here in Europe to rock our chairs, but we did have some fun light-effects:


----------

